# Brute Force snorkel questions



## Roody (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey everyone...

I'm snorkeling my Brute in the upcoming week using this site's instructions. Plastics are coming off tomorrow, buying the parts early in the week and then spending the rest of the week building the snorkels.

This is my first time snorkeling a quad, so I have some questions:

1) Is there any point in buying a Uni filter? I'm also putting an exhaust on the Brute and was planning on getting an aftermarket filter, but do the snorkels defeat the purpose?

2) What size piping should I use? I know the instructions on here say to use 2" but I've read about some people using 2.5" or 3".

3) How difficult is it to jet the carbs? I've never worked on a carburetor before, so I'm thinking it might be worth my money to just bring it to the dealer and have them do it so I don't mess anything up.

4) Any way to test watertight-ness before I ride it? The last thing I want to do is to snorkel it and then hit a mud pit only to suck water into the engine.

5) Is it really beneficial enough to buy a KFX700 CVT boot?

6) What vent lines do I need to run into the gauge pod? I remember seeing that people are using one of those "T" splitters but I can't remember what it's for (carb lines maybe).

Thanks for the help, everyone :bigok: I appreciate it big time. Can't wait to post pictures of my Brute once this set of mods are done :rockn:


----------



## Roody (Jul 1, 2009)

Please give me some help here...I want to get the snorkels built by next weekend...


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I dont really know about the filters but hear alot of good things about twin air. 

If i was to do it again i would have gone with the 3" intake and may still redo mine that way before i do my exhast and jet kit.

dont know much about jetting the carbs as i have never done it.

after you get them done you can put your hand over the intake snork and it should die in 2 to 3 sec. that will tell you that it is sealed. i recently just pulled my rubber 90 off my air box and it was letting alittle by so i siliconed it when i put it back on.

looks like it would be easier.

yes you have to remove the white canister that is on the front of your airbox with three hoses connected to it. You will need to put a Tee in place of the canister and make sure that the one hose going up to your pod is there. you will also have to check and make sure that you diffs (front and rear) both go up to the pod and finally your gas tank. if you have the rear fenders off your bike and your standing on the right side where you fill it with gas you will find a small line that comes out of the tank and into a little canister. that is a check valve then it comes into a smaller hose and goes into the frame. pull the hose out of the frame and leave the check valve inline and run a hose up to the pod. that should do you right.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Roody said:


> Hey everyone...
> 
> I'm snorkeling my Brute in the upcoming week using this site's instructions. Plastics are coming off tomorrow, buying the parts early in the week and then spending the rest of the week building the snorkels.
> 
> ...


 
I like the kfx boot...but its not a have too thing. Yes the T is for the carb vent lines. Make sure you run up the gas tank, radiator overflow, carb vents. Make sure you seal the air box lid with RTV silicone good. The Uni filter is will help it get a little more air. Also, you will have to rejet with your new pipe. I can help you with that if you need me too. I would use a 3 inch rubber 90 off the air box and use 2 inch the rest of the way. To be honest most dealers just put what the instructions say as far as jetting and that doesn't work 99% of the time. I jet a LOT of Brutes so I can help you all you need me too. PM me if you need my number....

Mark


----------



## Roody (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the responses, guys! This info helps a lot.

So I should use 2" PVC for the CVT and exhaust but 3" for the intake?

I'll probably just use the stock CVT boot and bring the quad to the dealer/shop to do the jetting (makes my life a lot easier).

Once I know what size piping to buy I'll make the trip to Home Depot and start the building process :bigok:


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

ya 2" for the cvt is what ya want, and your choice on the intake, but a lot of guys on here are changing too 3" for intake for a little more flow, I personally have had no problem with 2" but I am just running stock exhaust and havent had too rejet


----------



## Roody (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for the help. Gonna buy the parts tomorrow.

I'm sure I'lll have questions along the way...seems like this is a hell of a process...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

not really, once you get it going you'll see, it wont be that bad.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I just did the 3"air box and 2" belt like two months ago i like the 3" but it is a tight fit and no you dont need the 700 boot i just ran the 2" a bit longer with a fm-m 90 into the 2"to 3" rubber boot any ? just shoot me a PM.


----------



## Roody (Jul 1, 2009)

What's an FM-M 90?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

female to male


----------



## Roody (Jul 1, 2009)

Got it.

One more question...is the entire intake snorkel 3" or just the final piece of tube?


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

the whole thing


----------



## Roody (Jul 1, 2009)

Got it, thanks for the help.


----------



## BFsixfidy (Jun 16, 2010)

well I just started my brute tonight and oh boy ! putting the pipes together is the easy part its the fine trimming thats going to be the hard part like 1/4'' here 1'' there lots of sawing thats for sure that exhaust pipe sticks out pretty far going to have to squeeze that side panel on there mind you i never put on that 22.5 angle on o well so much for following instructions lol by the way that cvt intake box thing that's attached to the air box do i keep it off ? I guess so ? well good luck ROODY I know that I will sure need it lots of patience


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Just finished min recently.I love it!!!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh,and to get the plastic to fit on just like it did stock by your leg,ditch the 45 coming out of the top of the CVT.Use a 90 street fitting straight to 2" pipe.The 45 is what makes the plastic kick out.


----------



## 05BF750i (Apr 26, 2012)

*Snorkel*

i read somewhere that there are some hoses to reroute, what are they talkin about?

thanks, great write up guys.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Vent lines on carbed models, gas tank vent. Overflow bottle vent. All others should already be run up.


----------



## MerkinThisMud (Jan 8, 2013)

Can anyone give me the list of vents and hoses that need to be rerun when snorkeling(2005 BF750 Stock)? Keep finding bits and pieces through the threads. Please PM me


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I already did.


----------



## 05BF750i (Apr 26, 2012)

i did 2" all the way for mine and added Muzzy super pro but im not getting enough air, if i do the 3" will that "fix" my problem? im gonna jet it eventually but just putting it off


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

05BF750i said:


> i did 2" all the way for mine and added Muzzy super pro but im not getting enough air, if i do the 3" will that "fix" my problem? im gonna jet it eventually but just putting it off


Do the three now then jet it.


----------

